# Your Earliest Pictures Of You And Mini Horses



## Kootenay (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's see your very first miniature horse photos




.

Here is mine. I was about 10 or 11 in this photo, and the mini colt I am holding in the picture, I had discovered the morning he was born at the petting zoo I was working at. That little guy was a huge hit due to his tiny size.

We named him Spook:






(excuse the photo quality--it wasn't scanned).

Let's see yours


----------



## jleonard (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a fun topic!

This picture was taken the day I brought my first mini, Suzy, home in 2001, I was 11.


----------



## Dona (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's a very early photo of me (back in the mid 90s) with one of my newborn colts "Kickapoo's Little Lord Fauntleroy" (Fonzie)




And here is a photo of me & "Kickapoo's Kewpie Doll" (Dolly). This was in 1991. She was the very first foal from my own breeding (a CockRobin daughter) I had never shown before in my life....and of course, Dolly hadn't either. I didn't even know enough to know how to get her mane to lay over & went ahead & showed her with a "mohawk"!





She did QUITE well as you can see!




This is a photo of me & "Kickapoo's Deja Vu" as a weanling. Notice where her toes are! She STILL has a habit of standing on my feet every chance she gets!








This is a photo of me giving "Kickapoo's Tickle My Fancy" a bath in the tub. (back in the 90s). I was going to take her to the local mall for an exhibit & it was February. February in Ohio is downright FRIGID....so of course, I couldn't bathe her anywhere else. I blew her VERY dry with my blowdryer before I took the sparkling clean little fluffball to the mall.


----------



## candycar (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is Jelly Bean at 14 months right after I got her home. She is 6 1/2 now!


----------



## Kellie in OR (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Hondo, my first mini the first day I brought him home. It was a year ago in November. He was seven, I was thirty nine.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 16, 2009)

Heres a really old pic of me with our first born miniature Baxters Tiny Rocket Dancer at our first show. I miss her so much.


----------



## maplegum (Aug 16, 2009)

These were taken at one of my visits to Bailey before he came home.











And the home coming!


----------



## MBennettp (Aug 19, 2009)

This is me and our stallion Comanche in 1978-79


----------



## Tony (Aug 22, 2009)

This is me, my dad, and my sister with the first horse that I registered with AMHA when he was fifteen. He was born in 1963 and I was a senior in high school. Greaves' Big 'Un.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 23, 2009)

We bought our first miniature just last May. Here is our Cornerstone Lil Peek-A-Boo. He has turned out to be an awesome first horse for our whole family. We couldn't have asked for a better first horse to love and learn with.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 25, 2009)

Me and our first foal born, Circle J First Lady, 1982.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 29, 2009)

well, this is my first "mini", a shetland Pony who was 35" tall. I got her when I was 2 1/2....she taught me ALL I needed to know about hanging on, balance and ducking while galloping. Also, watching out for trees and running away. LOL. She was a sweet little thing if you were not on her, but once you got on, watch out! She was awsome to drive though, I was driving her everywhere when I was 6. Wish I had a pic of her with her little cart.....I think this iright around when we first got her, the people we got her from used to tie her to a tree to graze, so my parents did until they got electric fence up.

Visit My Website

sorry, forgot how to post pics. Been a while, and every board I am on is different. Here is the link (above). Also, I believe this was 1973


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 30, 2009)

Here I am with my girl, Mocha's keep Her In Kashmere (Kassie). Can't believe this was almost three years ago.



This was taken at the farm I met her and purchased her from, before she came home.






And the earliest I can find of SRF Covergirl (Covergirl) and I, this was taken the first summer the girls came home. We were dressing them up for a parade.






This is a neat post, everyone's come so far, and it's those first minis that show us the way.

Rebecca


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 30, 2009)

This is our first mini, SRF Masters Touch (aka Cowboy), at his very first horse show in 2004. We KNEW he was going to be a challenge when we got him that January as a companion for our big horse, Target, and we haven't been disappointed!!






By the way, he recovered quite well in this class and placed 3rd out of 9 colts and fillies (all sizes) 2 years old and under.


----------

